# Environnements de dveloppement > MATLAB > Livres >  MATLAB pour l'ingnieur [Livres]

## Jerome Briot

*MATLAB pour l'ingnieur* de Adrian Biran et Moshe Breiner

D'aprs l'diteur :




> Conu  l'origine pour tre un environnement de calcul scientifique et de visualisation de donnes, MATLAB est devenu un langage de programmation complet. Il permet de raliser rapidement le codage d'algorithmes complexes, de visualiser des donnes en 2D et 3D, de raliser des interfaces graphiques conviviales et d'intgrer des fonctions et programmes crits par l'utilisateur.
> 
> MATLAB pour l'ingnieur est une introduction pratique au logiciel, destine aux tudiants en coles d'ingnieurs ainsi qu'aux professionnels. Le livre dcrit les possibilits de programmation de MATLAB et dtaille comment rsoudre des problmes que peuvent rencontrer les ingnieurs.
> 
> La premire partie de l'ouvrage est un tutoriel concis pour ceux qui veulent matriser rapidement les principales fonctionnalits ; la seconde permet d'acqurir progressivement les techniques  mme de rsoudre des problmes de plus en plus complexes. Le lecteur apprendra ainsi  raliser des calculs, stocker des tableaux et interpoler des valeurs d'exprience, traiter des nombres obtenus par des systmes d'acquisition de donnes et gnrer des rapports techniques grce  la fonction d'archivage.
> 
> Les nouveauts de la version 7 sont galement dcrites, en particulier la nouvelle interface de l'environnement de dveloppement, celle de cration de graphiques ainsi que les possibilits tendues d'changes de donnes avec des programmes externes.
> 
> Les nombreux exemples de fin de chapitre rendent compte de la flexibilit et de la puissance de MATLAB en tant qu'environnement complet de programmation, et les exercices permettent  l'utilisateur de mettre en pratique ses connaissances.


Que pensez-vous de *la critique* que nous avons faite de ce livre ?

Donnez-nous votre avis sur cet ouvrage !

 ::merci::

----------


## rachid traiche

c'est tres bon livre0

----------

